# Pills On Plane Help



## BTKilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Alright so I'm going on a domestic flight in the us and wanted to bring a few Xanax bars with me(no perscription). Will I get stopped by security or get in trouble or will they not even care? And should I put it on Cary on or luggage(whatever the one that's not carry on is called)? Should I hide it or just put it in a bag? I'm just gettin nervous about it and wanted to ask you guys. Thanks


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 23, 2010)

carry it with you, on your person through the metal detector

try not to wear baggy clothes, ive been patted down because my clothes were 'very baggy'

dogs dont smell pills, but if they find you with pills and no scrip thats badd


----------



## wannaquickee (Dec 23, 2010)

maybe just tell them you thought you couldnt bring prescription bottles on the plane. so you just grab a couple from your bottle. 

im just throwing stuff out there i dunno if it will work


----------



## BTKilla (Dec 23, 2010)

@verde. Should I just put them in my pocket or baggie? Or try to hide them by putting with altoids or something?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 23, 2010)

look at it like this

you have something illegal, but still widely available.

TSA is looking for terrorists with metal and weapons and liquids and shit

You have a few non metallic pills

When you walk through the metal detector, they check your ticket and watch you walk through. They dont search you for drugs or pat you down if they *have no reason to believe you are in possession of such items.*

If you put a few in a baggie, and throw it in your pocket, you should have NO problems. UNLESS you are patted down for whatever reason AND they find it(baggy clothes, failing metal detector) Although I would not be surprised if someone missed 4-5 pills in a baggie, through denim, on a pat down

Dont walk up to TSA like, 'heyyy i have drugs but i have a long explanation with no proof'

Just take off all metal, keep your pills in pocket, wear clothes that arent baggy, wear a tshirt and jeans through the metal detector, get your stuff thats been xrayed and move onto your flight






I don't remove my wallet for metal detectors I have never been asked to remove my wallet, as long as it's not metal and it fits in your pocket you should be 100% fine



the only chance of getting caught is if you dont KEEP IT ON YOU... TSA can inspect bags for whatever reason, and your _not there with your stuff_. & you dont want to be sketching out the entire time wondering if your pills have been found, if they are in pocket you know its all 100% gravy


hope this solves your question


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Dec 23, 2010)

wannaquickee said:


> maybe just tell them you thought you couldnt bring prescription bottles on the plane. so you just grab a couple from your bottle.
> 
> im just throwing stuff out there i dunno if it will work


thats not gonna work... i wouldnt be too worried about it but try to conceal them if your in a high security risk cheakpoint its going to be a problem if its on u because they pretty much rape you during the search ur better off putting the pills in with ur clothes in ur baggage or something like that but not in a bottle because they tend to check them again depending on what airport your in .... it all depends on whether or not ur going to a large airport or a smaller one they tend not to do full on searches at the smaller ones... but if they find them and you dont have a script for them ur going to be gettn cuffed so be smart with whatever u do. good luck and enjoy the holidays


----------



## Dominathan (Dec 23, 2010)

Sr. Verde said:


> look at it like this
> 
> you have something illegal, but still widely available.
> 
> ...



Yea, keep them in your wallet. Wrap them up and put them in like, a back compartment of your wallet. All gravy, baby!


----------



## kevin (Dec 23, 2010)

you'll be fine with them in your pocket. and to help, you should put one in your mouth before you get there. they watch for nervous people. i always roll enough joints for my trip and put them in a empty cigarette pac and throw them right in the box along with my keys, shoes and everything else when going through tsa screening. i have a script for xanax and the only time i break them out is when i'm flying. good luck


----------



## brownbearclan (Dec 23, 2010)

Take your pills and wrap them with a little clear wrap and melt it shut with a lighter keeping it as small as possible. Now take a flexible band aid and slap it on you with the pills underneath. (Works great for a little bud too.) No security guy is gonna make you lift up a bandaid IF they even see it. Add a drop of ketchup or something under the bandaid for added realism lol. =)

Really though a couple pills are no big deal, I'd just put them in my pocket and not even think about it.


----------



## kevin (Dec 23, 2010)

a band aide with ketchup????? tsa workers don't give a rats ass, if they see something that doesn't look right they will look at it. 



brownbearclan said:


> Take your pills and wrap them with a little clear wrap and melt it shut with a lighter keeping it as small as possible. Now take a flexible band aid and slap it on you with the pills underneath. (Works great for a little bud too.) No security guy is gonna make you lift up a bandaid IF they even see it. Add a drop of ketchup or something under the bandaid for added realism lol. =)
> 
> Really though a couple pills are no big deal, I'd just put them in my pocket and not even think about it.


----------



## longbeachOG (Dec 23, 2010)

cheeek the pills ! ( )( ) thee best hiding spot on the body


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Dec 23, 2010)

Find a straw or pen that the pills will slide into nicely, cut to length and position that along the edge of your pants seem, inside shoes, bottom or hidden compartment of a travel bag. Make sure to seal the ends though.

Peace


----------



## asdfkry (Dec 23, 2010)

BTKilla said:


> Alright so I'm going on a domestic flight in the us and wanted to bring a few Xanax bars with me(no perscription). Will I get stopped by security or get in trouble or will they not even care? And should I put it on Cary on or luggage(whatever the one that's not carry on is called)? Should I hide it or just put it in a bag? I'm just gettin nervous about it and wanted to ask you guys. Thanks


I wouldnt worry too much man, as long as you dont wrap them in tin foil you shouldnt have any problems, just dont give them a reason to find them and youll be fine. ;P

ive made flights with an 1/8 or two in my waist band, no problem.


----------



## kevin (Dec 23, 2010)

ditto to what this guy is saying, to many folks are trying to over complicate things.



asdfkry said:


> I wouldnt worry too much man, as long as you dont wrap them in tin foil you shouldnt have any problems, just dont give them a reason to find them and youll be fine. ;P
> 
> ive made flights with an 1/8 or two in my waist band, no problem.


----------

